# KIEF... a Silent Diary... by GypsyBush



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

Post your questions...

I'll do my best to answer...


Some tunes...

[youtube]IMwZh4GDo5Q[/youtube]


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































If the song isn't over, you didn't smell the flowers long enough... I bet you didn't even notice there is still a bit of day light left at Midnight...lol...

Well, how about some more Brit Rock... 

This video is actually worth watching, I love the footage of the drums...

[youtube]5XJuWcls7CA[/youtube]


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 14, 2009)

wow!!!!! GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!! + + + + REP 4 you!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 14, 2009)

A scroll down movie! Yippie! +++rep How much trim did you start with?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> wow!!!!! GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!! + + + + REP 4 you!!



... lol... Thanks Man!!! 



MostlyCrazy said:


> A scroll down movie! Yippie! +++rep


Thanks! I thought it might work good...



MostlyCrazy said:


> How much trim did you start with?


Damn! I knew I should have weighed it...

I don't know the exact weight, but it was trim from 3oz's I harvested last weekend


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2009)

in 100 percent honesty the pic of the bowl filled with kief and then the one after you took a hit made my jaw drop. i am stunned, shocked, suprised, and flabergasted. hooray for you.


----------



## SayWord (May 14, 2009)

oh my god that was awesome. you ass hole smoking a huge mountain of kief in a bowl....god damn. awesome.

p.s. we have the same scale


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

It would take me forever to get that much kief.I'm just a personal occasional smoker type.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

TheChosen said:


> in 100 percent honesty the pic of the bowl filled with kief


Messy Aren't I... 



TheChosen said:


> and then the one after you took a hit made my jaw drop.


It made me cough... lol...



TheChosen said:


> i am stunned, shocked, suprised, and flabergasted. hooray for you.


I am STONED...lol...

And Thanks for coming by...

OH!

Before we get too far, I suppose I should mention that I cure the trim after I screen and use it for butter... not the strongest butter at all..., but it does taste yummy...lol...

Cheers Guys!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

SayWord said:


> oh my god that was awesome. you ass hole smoking a huge mountain of kief in a bowl....god damn. awesome.
> 
> p.s. we have the same scale


Hehehe...

... we do not have the same scale... you did not see my scale, you saw no thing at all... (as I wave my hand in a Jedi tone of voice...lol..)

Thanks Bro...
 


Stoney McFried said:


> It would take me forever to get that much kief.I'm just a personal occasional smoker type.


Me too! 

Everything I smoke is just my personal stash..lol...

Stoney, I've seen your shrub.. when you harvest, you can most certainly get some... and then some..lol..

This was a very light screening of the trim, I could have kept going and DOUBLED that, but a lot of it would be leaf material..

I prefer to do it lightly and have a higher percentage of trichs vs leaf...

But some does get by, alas.. it's green..lol..

Not the purest or best of anything but it sure is easy! 

And I sure LOVE KIEF!...lol... cough.. cough...


----------



## DubRules (May 14, 2009)

man fuck all that shit. buy a space case and just collect resin in that rather than using a screen. 
watch this video. its the same method. i used it for years with great success until last week when i bought a bubble now kit. 
its more to the point and has verbal instructions. sorry, but who teaches with just pictures..? not a very good method..


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

nice shit gypsy ....i was laughing when i saw the bowl of kief with it all over the place reminds me of when i dont feel like pressin it and i just mound it up lol .......one thing i noticed tho its like an incense the way it burns ......oh wow thats a nice idea why not make incense out of pure hash rolled onto a little stick ...hash is the best smelll in the world ....very cool thread tho gypsy +rep


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

Hi guy How you? Looks like you been busy for sure!! You know I don't know much but why? I mean the screens obviously ground your stash down to powder but for what reason? Is this just a smoking preference. The clamp deal was that to remove excess water? Am thinking this shortens drying time so you can toke sooner while other stash cures? Don't be hatin' just curious is all. Pics of bowl full of SICK bud made me drool, LOL I should be so lucky. Great journal & fab tunes to boot...WOW!! +reps MJ


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

nah that is hash mj its all the goodies ...the trichromes ....collected and put together its super stony ;and it is made from the extra leave clippings you dont leave on your finished buds ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

DubRules said:


> sorry, but who teaches with just pictures..?


I am not a teacher...

I am a NEWB... and a LAZY STONER...lol...

and this is just MY WAY OF SHARING MY EXPERIENCE...

I never said this is the best way, the best kief, the.. 

You know..

I'm having fun and getting stoned.. listening to some tunes and chatting with friends...

Thanks for the REAL KIEF INFO... I am sure it works better than mine...

But this is what I had to share...

Cheers!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

yea back off Dubrulz this thread wasnt called teach dumbrulz how to make hash it was a fkk k in work of art in my opinion ....lol quit hatin


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> nah that is hash mj its all the goodies ...the trichromes ....collected and put together its super stony ;and it is made from the extra leave clippings you dont leave on your finished buds ...


 

LOL, that was my original thought but I've only seen it done in bags. I will say this.... I am a hash whore. That is what got me wanting to grow originally. All hash I've smoked has been either dark or blond and either really hard or a bit sticky. Have smoked quite a bit of it over in Amsterdam & score a few times a yr enough to last a few weeks. I had no idea hash could be powdery like that...HMMMMMMM Very interesting & looks so friggin easy. You guys rock ...thanks for helping a newbie & a girl at that!! MJ


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

DubRules said:


> man fuck all that shit. buy a space case and just collect resin in that rather than using a screen.
> watch this video. its the same method. i used it for years with great success until last week when i bought a bubble now kit.
> its more to the point and has verbal instructions. sorry, but who teaches with just pictures..? not a very good method..


 
Wow, so much hostility!! Leave Gypsy alone.. Haven't you ever heard "there's more than one way to skin a cat???" Shame you weren't taught proper manners or conversational skills..not gonna get far like that!! Just don't get why some on RIU are such haters...MJ


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Hi guy How you?


Most wonderful MJ.. how about you?



MaryJane777 said:


> Looks like you been busy for sure!!


It was a lot of work to upload all of the pics and try to keep them in order..lol.. well, not hard, just long..lol...



MaryJane777 said:


> You know I don't know much but why?


It's simple...

What you see in the tray are leaves...

The stuff I cut off of my buds when I manicured them...

I would not want to smoke all of that LEAF material, when what we are really after is the THC in higher concentrations found in the Trichomes (the little crystals you see on the buds)...

This way, I can separate, the "crystals" from the "unwanted leaf" (I actually save the "scraps" for making butter...lol..)



MaryJane777 said:


> I mean the screens obviously ground your stash down to powder but for what reason?


I crumbled my "trim" by hand, and lightly worked it on the screen...

Back and forth, tapping gently... and crumbling it again... and so on...



MaryJane777 said:


> Is this just a smoking preference.


I supposed you could say so....

A purer form of this, is known as HASHISH...

But the differencebeing that HASHISH has no leaf matter at all, and that is why it is not green... but blonde, or brown, or even black(ish)...lol..



MaryJane777 said:


> The clamp deal was that to remove excess water?


The clamp was to apply pressure, transforming the light powder into a "bar"...

The water you saw, was from the papers I wrapped the stuff in before it went into the oven...

The water keeps the plastic from melting...



MaryJane777 said:


> Am thinking this shortens drying time so you can toke sooner while other stash cures?


No.. this stuff was dry when I started the process...

And as you probably know by now, this has nothing to do with my buds...

They are safe from the grinder until it's time to roll a J...lol...



MaryJane777 said:


> Don't be hatin' just curious is all.


I never hate... 

And to answer your questions is no nuisance at all...

I just hope I can help you make sense of it...



MaryJane777 said:


> Pics of bowl full of SICK bud made me drool, LOL


Bud underneath.. pure crystalline goodness above...lol...



MaryJane777 said:


> I should be so lucky.


You will!

Just make sure to save your trim, come harvest time...



MaryJane777 said:


> Great journal & fab tunes to boot...WOW!! +reps MJ


Glad you liked it!

Cheers!

Oh and DOK..

First of all Thanks!

and second.. I try to explain to people just that...

That kief and hash won't give out anymore smoke if you draw hard...lol..


It burns JUST LIKE AN INCENSE..lol..

SOooo...

In reality, you will get a much bigger hit if you draw super slowly, barely breathing in...

That way you will get the most amount of smoke....

If you smoke a big ole hit super hardm you will just be sucking in a bunch of air, around the little stream of smoke...

HAHAHA..

another instance where LESS IS MORE...lol..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> LOL, that was my original thought but I've only seen it done in bags. I will say this.... I am a hash whore. That is what got me wanting to grow originally. All hash I've smoked has been either dark or blond and either really hard or a bit sticky. Have smoked quite a bit of it over in Amsterdam & score a few times a yr enough to last a few weeks. I had no idea hash could be powdery like that...HMMMMMMM Very interesting & looks so friggin easy. You guys rock ...thanks for helping a newbie & a girl at that!! MJ


This is "low grade hash"..

It has a fair bit of leaf in it still...

GOOD hash, is just the trchs.. no leaf at all....

That's where the bags and such come in, the are a finer mesh than the silkscreen...

I could throw this stuff in a bag and get it blond...

But I'm lazy... this works for me......lol...





doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> yea back off Dubrulz this thread wasnt called teach dumbrulz how to make hash it was a fkk k in work of art in my opinion ....lol quit hatin





MaryJane777 said:


> Wow, so much hostility!! Leave Gypsy alone.. Haven't you ever heard "there's more than one way to skin a cat???" Shame you weren't taught proper manners or conversational skills..not gonna get far like that!! Just don't get why some on RIU are such haters...MJ


Now guys...

HE HAS A VERY GOOD POINT!!!

This is not the easiest or the best way... and the result is mediocre at best...

If I wanted real hash, I would have to do things differently.. probably the way he recommended..

He is just being defensive, because he knows a better way to get a better result and I give him props for calling me out on it..

But I did not mean for this to be a tutorial per se...

I thought everyone knew about this...

I am just sharing a bit of my world... like the music and the flowers....lol..

Don't hate on him.. he is looking out for US..

Making sure we are not gonna embark on a lesser project to end up with a lesser result...

A bit harsh, he may have sounded, but I am guilty of that too sometimes..lol..

ya'll know me..lol....

Anyways... I am glad to see so much action...

Cheers everyone!


----------



## random1313 (May 14, 2009)

I thought the picture tutorial worked better than if you had written something up. And it was much more entertaining and creative. Rep 4 u.

Oh, and are those dwarf sunflowers? I just put some of those in the ground, I hope they turn out looking like that.


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

nice work gypsy.. looks abit green though. probly cause u used 110 mesh. 

where did you get your screen?

i have a 100 mesh screen that makes great kief. when i press it and smoke it in a bowl it bubbles.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

Gypsy,
Wow man, thanks for this! +rep to you for sure.

QUESTIONS:
Is the paper you used to wrap the plastic, like magazine paper or more like newspaper?

I have keif from my grinder saved in a cellophane, also trimmings and such from harvesting, like a gallon zip full......, the stuff from the grinder is like a real light brown color, or as you said a "blonde" color. Does this mean it is more pure than the stuff from the trimmings?

Where can i get the screen needed for this?

Been dying to make some hash from this stuff but didn't know how to!!

Thanks Again Gypsy... you're the MAN!!!!!!1


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

random1313 said:


> I thought the picture tutorial worked better than if you had written something up.


HA!  You must have read something I wrote before...lol...



random1313 said:


> And it was much more entertaining and creative. Rep 4 u.


Well, thank you... 

I am so glad "everyone" ..lol.. seems to be liking it... 



random1313 said:


> Oh, and are those dwarf sunflowers? I just put some of those in the ground, I hope they turn out looking like that.


They should...

I got a multi pack at the store.. I am actually surprised those have turned out to be the same kind..lol... I am really not sure of the type though...

Those 2 (4 flowers.. yes, they were topped...lol..) were the ones I kept under the HPS the longest, before moving them outside...

They were raised in my flower room in a pot of hydroton, on an ebb/flow tray...

Best of luck !!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice work gypsy.. looks abit green though. probly cause u used 110 mesh.
> 
> where did you get your screen?
> 
> i have a 100 mesh screen that makes great kief. when i press it and smoke it in a bowl it bubbles.


Thanks Man!

I miss Florida sometimes...lol...

I got it a crafts shop... I wanted something right then and there, and that was what I could find...

And I agree, big mesh, green kief...

I don't mind it too bad though.. it's just for me... and it get's me soo high...lol..



lilmafia513 said:


> Gypsy,
> Wow man, thanks for this! +rep to you for sure.


Thanks Bro!

I am glad you like it... 



lilmafia513 said:


> QUESTIONS:


Ah...

Here we go...

I hope I am up to the task... 



lilmafia513 said:


> Is the paper you used to wrap the plastic, like magazine paper or more like newspaper?


Newspaper is what I would want, I used pages from a catalog that had semi absorbent paper...

STAY AWAY FROM GLOSSY MAGAZINE PAPER...

You want something that can be wet without dripping...

I have never used and actually just thought of it, but paper towels might work... but they are thick, might have to cook a little longer...

Just use newspaper... 125F for 10 minutes... just to warm it up for the press...

I usually don't even press mine... I just keep it kief and top my bowls with it..lol.. 



lilmafia513 said:


> I have keif from my grinder saved in a cellophane,


I LOVE KIEF!!! 



lilmafia513 said:


> also trimmings and such from harvesting, like a gallon zip full......,


Is it dry?



lilmafia513 said:


> the stuff from the grinder is like a real light brown color, or as you said a "blonde" color.


Yup, no leaf, just trichs.. that's the good stuff...



lilmafia513 said:


> Does this mean it is more pure than the stuff from the trimmings?


No... it means that there is no leaf with it..

How pure your trimming kief comes out depends on the the screen you use...



lilmafia513 said:


> Where can i get the screen needed for this?


I bought mine at a crafts shop, but you can buy the supplies online...

FDD really knows this stuff.. you should look up his thread on has making...

Dude's got a freaking washing machine dedicated to making hash...lol..



lilmafia513 said:


> Been dying to make some hash from this stuff but didn't know how to!!


Better to wait and do it right than to waste it..lol..



lilmafia513 said:


> Thanks Again Gypsy... you're the MAN!!!!!!1


Shit dude, thanks, but all I do is try out the shit I read on here..lol....

We are all on the same boat bro... I just take a lot of pictures...lol..


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for breaking it down elementary style Gypsy... nothing better than a bit of hash on top of a bud for sure Maybe you're right about Dumbrulz but I just hate it when someone puts up such an obviously laborious thread & then along comes someone with a hostile attitude. Looks like your good at seeing the forest for the trees though, LOL I still think you rock...MJ


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

i looked all around at every craft shop and could not find anything that would work.

i bought mine online here http://www.bcboxes.com/


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> ...LOL I still think you rock...MJ


Oh Baby... lol...

You know MJ... there are trolls, and there are people that come across as rude on line...

I really think that if we were all sitting together at a table, he would have brought his point across in a different manner...

I am guilty of being so DIRECT I am rude... and with no intention of it..

It seems whenever dry raw info gets posted, without "lols" and such, it comes off as rude...

Not sure... I could be wrong.. but I have seen it happen to me...

Cheers...


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

i got a different way of pressing it to. 

i just put a bunch in some cellophane and fold it over a few times.
then get a wine bottle and fill it with really hot water and roll it over the cellophane.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Newspaper is what I would want, I used pages from a catalog that had semi absorbent paper...
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM GLOSSY MAGAZINE PAPER...
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes the trimmings are dry, a collection of the last three harvest. 

So, i think i'll get the smaller screen if i can find it, but this is the way i'm doing it! Thanks again!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i looked all around at every craft shop and could not find anything that would work.
> 
> i bought mine online here http://www.bcboxes.com/


Those look nice...

Thanks for posting that!

Another real nice addition to the kief set up is a press...

I really like the Piecemaker Press (their little pipe rocks too!!!)













*Pressing Hash with the Piecemaker Pocket-Press*

* What you will need:*

*Hash.*
*Piecemaker Pocket-Press.*
*2 x Pressing Foils.*
*2 x Stamp Inlays.*
*1 x Bench Vice.*
*1 x Hair Dryer.*
The hair dryer and bench vice can be found in almost any household or hardware store, and the Piecemaker Pocket-Press and press inlays can be obtained through our affiliate sponsor EDI.

Open the bottom of the Piecemaker slide in your first press inlay (in this case the ying and yang sign) and then the pressing foil as shown in the below images. Notice the other press inlay (leaf pattern) and pressing foil ready to go in on top once we have filled it with the hash to press.









Now pour in the hash you are pressing and place in the other pressing foil, then the press inlay with the pattern facing in as shown in the below images.










Now screw the press down with your hands as tight as you can get it and wait 10 seconds then repeat till you can't screw it down anymore. Grab your hair dryer and warm the end with your compressed hash inside, once warm hold the Piecemaker in your vice firmly and screw down as far as you can with it now secured in the vice and slightly warmed. This should give you a compression of around 3000kpa. Let it sit for a few minutes at maximum compression before releasing the pressure and opening the bottom. Once the bottom is unscrewed carefully screw the tap in again till your compressed hash slides out as shown below.












Now just peel off the pressing foils and your all done!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Thanks, yes the trimmings are dry, a collection of the last three harvest.
> 
> So, i think i'll get the smaller screen if i can find it, but this is the way i'm doing it! Thanks again!


Yup...

floridasucks just posted a link...(


floridasucks said:


> i looked all around at every craft shop and could not find anything that would work.
> 
> i bought mine online here http://www.bcboxes.com/


 ) those look real nice... good investment...





floridasucks said:


> i got a different way of pressing it to.
> 
> i just put a bunch in some cellophane and fold it over a few times.
> then get a wine bottle and fill it with really hot water and roll it over the cellophane.


WINO!!!!..lol..

You'll like the press I just posted above...lol...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

lol that is too cool for school


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

oh yea man my buddy has a press like that. it makes a rock hard nugget of hash. very nice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit, so far, all the trimmings I've taken off of her I flushed.But I figured since they were just the lower leaves and buds that were sucking energy off they wouldn't be worth my time, anyway.


GypsyBush said:


> Stoney, I've seen your shrub.. when you harvest, you can most certainly get some... and then some..lol..
> 
> This was a very light screening of the trim, I could have kept going and DOUBLED that, but a lot of it would be leaf material..
> 
> ...


Oh, for fuck's sake, be nice or begone.


DubRules said:


> man fuck all that shit. buy a space case and just collect resin in that rather than using a screen.
> watch this video. its the same method. i used it for years with great success until last week when i bought a bubble now kit.
> its more to the point and has verbal instructions. sorry, but who teaches with just pictures..? not a very good method..


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

"Oh, for fuck's sake, be nice or begone."

Classic Stoney... I like it. Any questions?


P.S. Nice thread.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I AM a bit blunt at times,lol.


EKIMRI said:


> "Oh, for fuck's sake, be nice or begone."
> 
> Classic Stoney... I like it. Any questions?
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I AM a bit blunt at times,lol.


Glad to have you Stoney!!!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

oh yea the only leaves you can get this stuff off of are the ones that are plastered with trichromes ....aka sugarleaf......so if you threw away some fan leaves and stuff np they dont have the sugar means they dont have .....well kief or hash


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Cool, that's what I figured.


doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> oh yea the only leaves you can get this stuff off of are the ones that are plastered with trichromes ....aka sugarleaf......so if you threw away some fan leaves and stuff np they dont have the sugar means they dont have .....well kief or hash


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cool, that's what I figured.


I add mine to the butter pile...

It may not contain much, if any, THC, but it sure tastes good...lol...

I save my "spent" trim and every little bit of ganja anything for my butter...lol...

Also worthy of mention, I have been to places where the roots are made into a tea, to ward off bad spirits....


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

Can you use keif to cook with? How does that work?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Can you use keif to cook with? How does that work?


Good question...

I have never used Kief in cooking, I usually just use trim to make butter..

A lot of times I will just use straight up bud for my butter...

But I have never used Kief...

I would imagine the THC would behave the same way, regardless of where it is stored...

I have heard repeatedly that it starts to degrade at 150F to 180F

I have NO IDEA IF THAT'S TRUE, but I try to "low bake" everything I use it on..

Sorry for being no help... Maybe someone with better info can chime in...


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

thanks, well you should do another on how to make butter, we need all the help we can get in the faqs area.....wink...wink..LOL!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> thanks, well you should do another on how to make butter, we need all the help we can get in the faqs area.....wink...wink..LOL!


I'm not sure...

I didn't really mean this to be a tutorial as much as just me goofing around and sharing some of my harvest with you guys...

I am new at all this and would hate for anyone to waste their hard work following a newb...

In all honesty, I would look at someone like FDD for hash questions...

HE KNOWS... HE IS EXPERIENCED...

I am just a silly hippie having fun..lol...

And thanks to EVERYONE for the compliments... but I just wanted to share the pretty pictures,,,lol... there are better ways to do this..lol..

Cheers !!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 14, 2009)

Dude that shit was nice. Love the hashbar, looks like a fuckin airheads sour apple bar, lol. But man, with all that trim you got there, you could come off with a NICE ass bar of some full melt bubble hash bro. At the boutique they actually have the 7 bag set of 1gal bags for somethin like 65 euro, which aint too too bad. But for a DIY'er like yerself man, you've definitely got a nice ass method to gettin yer hashish on man. Its awesome seeing a bar made from straight DANK weed, that specific NEON green color is just beautiful, especially sittin all piled up in yer piece like that, lol.

Props dude, n as soon as it lets me tomorrow, i owe you +rep anyways, but ill make sure that i getcha twice for that shit. 

Keep it goin bro 

-K1.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 14, 2009)

I love tha part when you pack a bowl full of kief and smoke it! Awesome man.


----------



## UTurn (May 14, 2009)

kiefs way to green for my liking but congrats


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

UTurn said:


> kiefs way to green for my liking but congrats


Had to laugh when I saw your name..lol... Love the show!!!

Yeah I agree, the screen is too big of a mesh, but it was what I could get locally...

I appreciate you recognizing I'm new... I have a lot to learn, but I am still proud and really stoned...lol....

Cheers mate, thanks for coming by!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Dude that shit was nice...
> 
> 
> Keep it goin bro
> ...


Thanks K1...

I am having fun...

It can be better, but not last night,,,lol...

Thanks for dropping by!



NewGrowth said:


> I love tha part when you pack a bowl full of kief and smoke it! Awesome man.


I think of you at times like that Bro!

Thanks for all the help!!!

You Rock!!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2009)

heres a great link for making cookies with kief....... https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/54617-lets-bake-some-cookies-will.html


----------



## GypsyBush (May 15, 2009)

SUBCOOL ROCKS!!!!

Thanks for the link...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 15, 2009)

amazing, +rep for ya my brah.


----------



## Roland (May 15, 2009)

*I thought it's a work of art too !*




doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> yea back off Dubrulz this thread wasnt called teach dumbrulz how to make hash it was a fkk k in work of art in my opinion ....lol quit hatin


 
*Keep learning MJ .. ther will come a day when u think back on this thread and go .......... " OOHHHHHHHHHH !" don't feel bad when you think that .. Hahaha .. just realize how "greeen" u were and be patient w/ the newbies we are all into the beauty of the plant in all it's forms .. and everyone has something new to learn !*

*Excellent post Gypsy Bush .. WAY COOL bro'*

*haha now I'm gonna continue reading on this post ... Had 2 throw this in here *


----------



## Roland (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks Fla. sucks and Gypsy for showin' the press !! I LIIIKKE IT !!*


----------



## AGSteve (May 15, 2009)

gypsy you never cease to amaze .

quality diy.


----------



## Roland (May 15, 2009)

*I just finished reading the entire thread Haha .. MJ u aren't as "green" as i thought at first .. you seem like a sweet gal !*

*Gypsy Bush You did a nice job 'splaining the process !! DUDE U R COOL !!*

*Thanks for all your work Gypsy !*


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 15, 2009)

just looking at the kief gave me an anxiety attack, ya know when you smoke certain strains that make you consider calling an ambulace or jumping out of a car on the highway? well thats how i get everytime i smoke these days, and thats the heart attack stuff right there!


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (May 15, 2009)

i nutted when i saw the mini airhead lookin slab of kief. and then again when you filled the bowl up.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Gypsy Yep, just me lurking around your thread drooling again, GRRRRRRR MJ






Hi Roland...I try to act right (most of the time) LOL Thx for noticing!! MJ


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...

As many of you know, I have a perpetual harvest...

Sooo.. I get to chop plants often,,, 

And I get to make kief often...lol..

I got some super sugary on the drying rack, but I thought I'd share the few buds I chopped....

Please note that the *weight is fresh and wet*, I expect it to cure at about 1/4 of that weight...

Cheers...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 16, 2009)

hey GB, what strain do you run?


----------



## floridasucks (May 16, 2009)

great buds GB!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> hey GB, what strain do you run?


There are 3 kinds of bagseed and *Juicy fruit* on the trays right now...

I have a *c99 mom* and I have *4 WW seedlings*, that I hope one will be a mom... but I have never flowered any of these...

Juicy Fruit is the only pure bred I have ever flowered...



floridasucks said:


> great buds GB!!


Ah.. thanks...

But I think they suck...

I have had them come in with those weight when DRY...

These were just the same as the last batch I was bitching about before... too small....

and a bit early too, but I had bigger clones rooted and ready to go in.. so...

But the next harvest, should be 10 days or so... will be much healthier, and very different looking, as it will be mostly Sativas...

Anyways...

Cheerio!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

MMMMM.Looking so nice.


GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone...
> 
> As many of you know, I have a perpetual harvest...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Hey!gypsy.I found this on ebay.I know they use this stuff to gather the really fine kief to make the golden colored hash which is ideal.Put it on a frame and you're in business!http://cgi.ebay.com/Silk-Screen-Printing-Mesh-120-40-x-63-Fabric-Tools_W0QQitemZ280341637791QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4145a9ea9f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## pugsNweed (May 16, 2009)

damnnn.. i think i just shed a tear of joy for you!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 16, 2009)

dam you got that weight when dry.. i can see why you think they suck now.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Stoney!

I think I might have found some locally too..

This was classic case of newb didn't know any better... I thought the mesh was the same on all of them...


Live and learn..lol...

Thanks again Stoney! you rock!

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

pugsNweed said:


> damnnn.. i think i just shed a tear of joy for you!!


Thanks!!!



floridasucks said:


> dam you got that weight when dry.. i can see why you think they suck now.


Yeah I have gotten some REALLY NICE lollipops...

And I'll get back to them, these were just a case of "something is better than nothing".. so I put miniatures in...

But hopefully I will not run out of full sized clones again...

Cheers mate...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, I did the same thing with my first grow.


GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Stoney!
> 
> I think I might have found some locally too..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gift of the Grow (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ... lol... Thanks Man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a decent amount on kief for only 3 oz of bud trim


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I did the same thing with my first grow.


Fucking newbs...lol... 



Gift of the Grow said:


> damn thats a decent amount on kief for only 3 oz of bud trim


It's got a bit of leaf material in with it... hence the green color, but I am not complaining ... lol...

I'm working on a finer mesh as we speak..lol...

Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Shit, you could get some of that silk screen stuff and use an embroidery hoop..it will hold it in place and you can remove the material and wash it easily......http://cgi.ebay.com/BLUE-Pastel-10-EMBROIDERY-Punchneedle-hoop-S-Bates_W0QQitemZ370098754114QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item562b9ad242&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50 They even have them with stands, but those are more expensive.
http://cgi.ebay.com/F-A-Edmunds-Quilting-Embroidery-Quilt-Hoop-Frame-Stand_W0QQitemZ110290150432QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19adce2420&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


GypsyBush said:


> Fucking newbs...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Stoney... have I ever told you that YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm cheap!I always try to find the cheap way to do shit.You'd put the cloth in backwards,if there's a side that should be facing out,tighten it, and flip it over...the hoop provides a lip that your trim won't spill over..and then you collect your kief.


GypsyBush said:


> Stoney... have I ever told you that YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 16, 2009)

hey if you get the silkscreen make sure its 100 micron or smaller. and ive used silkscreen and metal screen and they both get cloged fast and the silkscreen is a bitch to clean. the metal i just scrub with a toothbrush and its clean. plus the metal one will last alot longer so i think its worth the extra money.


----------



## Roseman (May 26, 2009)

Wow, GypsyBush, I'm very impressed. Great Thread! I love the way you used pics instead of words.






I saw your link on Al B Fucts new thread, and am glad I did.

I've tried the bubblebags and ice water, nearly froze my hands off. I tried the BLENDER method, and made a mess, I tried the Coffee Grinder method, again still made a mess, and now I use a ten inch Keif Box from Wicca and I like it best..





[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Price:*$65.00*[/FONT]

This is a WICCA Kief box, the very best one that I can find. There is one slightly larger and one slightly smaller, and they do make HIGH GRADE blonde Hash from trim leaves. You can buy them at a "head shop" or "smoke shop" or "herbal accessories" store or order them off the internet. I hated the GRINDER Box or Spaceship Box. They make low grade green or brown grade hash. 
With my box, I can freeze some trim leaves, and sit on the sofa and watch a football game at the same time I rub my trim around in the box. Also, inbetween crops, I can use my box as a rolling tray, and after a week or two, get a good bowl of kief from the box.


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

nice box... whats all the other stuff it comes with?


----------



## Roseman (May 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice box... whats all the other stuff it comes with?


In the box, is a tray, with 100 silk screen that sits in the box over a mirrow.
It has a two inch wide strip of wood, about 5 inches long, with a strip of leather at each end. Says the kief won't stick to leather. You use it like a rake, to rake the trim leaves around in the box. 
And ti has a plastic square, about one and half inches wide and long, for sweeping up the kief off the mirror.

Even if someone is not a grower, they ought to get one. I can roll a joint of two everyday for a week in it, and get two bowls of kief.
I can freeze my trim leaves, rake them around, and then re-freeze them again, rake them around some more, and I get more kief. I don't do my buds, just my leaves, except he buds I am about to smoke.

I got a buddy who bought a DIY box off ebey for $25......was just as good, I think.


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

wow thats really nice... i got a 100 mesh metal screen in a box with black glass on the bottom. but it was for $70. this looks like a better deal.


----------



## Roseman (May 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wow thats really nice... i got a 100 mesh metal screen in a box with black glass on the bottom. but it was for $70. this looks like a better deal.


 
What I really like is it looks like an expensive piece of furniture............so if I leave it out on or under the coffee table, it looks nice. Cherry wood finish, I think.


----------



## kushkidd76 (May 26, 2009)

#1 made me cum #2 made my day #3 made me love you


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

kushkidd76 said:


> #1 made me cum #2 made my day #3 made me love you


Does this mean I have a date tonight?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

I really like the box Roseman...

Looks top notch...

I'm gonna be running some more trim through today, but it will still be the low grade green stuff...

I am still looking for the perfect screen...


----------



## Roseman (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I really like the box Roseman...
> 
> Looks top notch...
> 
> ...


 
look around for a SILK SCREEN T-shirt painting place anywhere around you, they will have 80, 100, 120, etc

I saw a dude on RIU last year that stretched pantyhose over a Pringles Patoto Chip tube, with his frozen buds and trim in the tube, and he just shook it and shook it and the kief somehow just fell thru the panty hose.

btw, mine still comes out blondish green in the 100 screen in my box.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

That is where I got mine in the first place... and they only had 110...

I really want a metal mesh though...

I am not sure if you have ever been to my journal or not,  but here is a link...

I panicked one day and freaked out, so no pics before page sorry...lol... 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-30.html#post2541630


----------



## MediMary (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice Read Gypsy.. got some nice pointers for next time.. cheers*


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 15, 2009)

bad ass. Im selling a qp and buying a p150 pollinator for $600 and eventually the additional drum that filters a finer grade. I saw some nice piles of dry sieve.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW!!!



That is YUMMY looking!

Thanks for posting it.. did you make that????





​


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 16, 2009)

Im pretty crazy about that pic as well. Didnt make that batch but thats whats supposed to come out of a pollinator. The things $600 and doesnt even come with a collection plate. You have to remove the tumbler, reach into the box and scrape all the blond golden goodness that fell from the drum. I cant understand that. 

Theres also another way of collecting dry sieve like the way they do in morocco. Its a method similar to shower curtain dry sieve that involves a large bowl. a screen that can be pulled tightly over the bowl and fastend, Then put a cannabis pile onto the screen, pull a garbage bag overthe ganja and tie it tight on the bottom. Then beat the material for a while, loosen the bag and move the cannabis around then tie it again and beat it some more. Then of course after all the beating untie the bag then the screen and look at all the resin you got in the bowl. Heres a vid of that process but I think they do it different than I described but same concept.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKemHJlbLw


----------



## Roseman (Jun 17, 2009)

Moroccan hash? 
I thought they smeared honey on naked teenage virgins, and let them run up and down between the rows of buds, gathering the trichs on thier sticky bodies as they run?
Is that not true?


----------



## MediMary (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL if thats true im moving to Morocco = ) good morning guys


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

naked virgins...

Hummm...

I'll donate a bud to the cause...


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice picture, is that yours?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

sure is... Thanks!

taken yesterday....

there's a bunch more in here... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...-new-post.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Stoney!!!!!

I heard rumors... I am so glad I did not mind them...

Glad to have you around...!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm back, yeah.That was weird.


GypsyBush said:


> Stoney!!!!!
> 
> I heard rumors... I am so glad I did not mind them...
> 
> Glad to have you around...!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, Gypsy! Use that bud pick as your avatar! Like the one you got but that pic is special!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

it's too small... it doesn't look that good as an avatar...

thanks for the idea though...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 28, 2009)

It will just have to live in my dreams then!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

sounds peachy!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Fruity...

I can't wait to smoke this bud with it's own Kief....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 2, 2009)

Just sitting here living vicariously! You will be sitting down when your take the first hit, right! Also, have some caffeine ready! Invite a non smoking friend to baby sit just in case? A couple fo defib paddles? Lock the door and no mater what you say don't let you out? LOL!


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 2, 2009)

damm GB is that the bagseed? super frosty.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

That's Juicy Fruit...

Tastiest weed I have ever had... 

First pure bred I ever flowered...


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 2, 2009)

wow... yea man ive been wanting to grow that strain. all i hear is good stuff about it. and from the looks of it, its worth every penny.


----------



## hall0ween138 (Jul 3, 2009)

I wish I had to more hands.... so I could give this post 4 thumbs up.
Music - A+
Pics - A+A+A+A+A+
I wonder now if I should be using more than just a grinder before I vape my bud.. to get it to that nice keif like text/consistency


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

hall0ween138 said:


> I wish I had to more hands.... so I could give this post 4 thumbs up.
> Music - A+
> Pics - A+A+A+A+A+
> I wonder now if I should be using more than just a grinder before I vape my bud.. to get it to that nice keif like text/consistency



THANKS bro! and welcome to RIU...

I deff recommend any grower to have a screen handy...

But I only screen my trim... not my buds...

Boy! I so want a nice vape...

Cheers bro!


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 3, 2009)

i love my kief box!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

I still wanna get one...


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 4, 2009)

you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2009)

I love my kief box.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 5, 2009)

I just picked up this one. It was time! Roseman lead me to the site and got a nice looking Wicca.

http://207.234.166.106/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=herbgrinder&Product_Code=WICCAMEDIUMCHERRY&Category_Code=POLLEN


I can't stand letting anything go to waste! Well that and I love toys! LOL!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Well shit...

I hijack everyone else's threads... might as well do it to mine too...

How about some Juicy Fruit Porn...?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear! Fuzzy Wuzzy had lots of hairs. Fuzzy Wuzzy was shit ass fuzzy, was she!

Now say that three times really fast and then smoke a bud and try it again! LOL!


----------



## hall0ween138 (Jul 9, 2009)

The focus is your AMAZING looking work here

******EDIT******** SORRY - NOT TRYING TO DERAIL THE THREAD *******EDIT***********
Yeah! Just last month - I picked up a new Vapor Bro's wood box and we love it.
We got it mainly because my wife started to get a cough from smoking her meds

Works like a charm.. got the temps tuned in!
***************************************************************************
Cheers,
-Russ


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

hall0ween138 said:


> Yeah! Just last month - I picked up a new Vapor Bro's wood box and we love it.
> Cheers,
> -Russ


Can you show us?

A picture or a link would be real nice..


----------



## Roseman (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well shit...
> 
> I hijack everyone else's threads... might as well do it to mine too...
> 
> How about some Juicy Fruit Porn...?


 
I wish you could introduce me to that white haired lady in tht 2nd pic!!!


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jul 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Can you show us?
> 
> A picture or a link would be real nice..


I just pressed myself a couple bars sonnnn! 

amazing write up, was cool..

good looking gypsy!!! ill get some pics up soon!!!


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jul 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well shit...
> 
> I hijack everyone else's threads... might as well do it to mine too...
> 
> How about some Juicy Fruit Porn...?


aye bro you have any veg shots of that juicy?? looks match its name.. juicccccy!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

in my journal... but you're gonna have to dig...


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jul 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Messy Aren't I...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha man i came through with some samples.. heres a shot (from some of the green crack trim) mm! thanks bro!







cheers


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 23, 2009)

Really loved the diary man. Great story telling with just pictures. Guess some people just don't get it. 

The part about "didn't stop long enough to smell the flowers" was some funny as shit.

I was wondering why they were in there.

ROFLMFAO

Rep 4 sure


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Got me a Wikka Pollen box and it's da bomb! Did some trim and break my bud over it and then just top a bowl with good stuff. Completely different high! Wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am not a teacher...
> 
> I am a NEWB... and a LAZY STONER...lol...
> 
> ...



hahahha same thing right tho lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

just got gifted a GANJANANA"S PHATBOX.. woot woot...

I'll have to do a comparison post...












I think I will be able to get some kief this time...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

But I will say this...

My kief ain't green no more...

[youtube]fgWFxFg7-GU[/youtube]


----------



## Roseman (Sep 22, 2009)

Was that a fertilized female making seeds that I saw in the pics?


----------



## Skoad (Sep 22, 2009)

Fucking awesome. Great pictures too. If I wernt on the clock right now I would read all the pages. Will have to go through it later on.

+rep for sure


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Was that a fertilized female making seeds that I saw in the pics?


I think you are mistaking Gypsy's huge swollen calyxes for seed pods hahaha


----------



## Roseman (Sep 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I think you are mistaking Gypsy's huge swollen calyxes for seed pods hahaha


 

LOL, you are right.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought that before seeing some of his pics, it is unbelievable
That is what HPS lighting and good genetics will give you


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Was that a fertilized female making seeds that I saw in the pics?





tom__420 said:


> I think you are mistaking Gypsy's huge swollen calyxes for seed pods hahaha





Roseman said:


> LOL, you are right.



I am not sure which pic, but yeah... no seeds...




tom__420 said:


> I thought that before seeing some of his pics, it is unbelievable
> That is what HPS lighting and good genetics will give you


I totally atrribute the quality of my buds to *AIR COOLED EXCESSIVE LIGHTING...*

I really believe that having the light IN THEIR FACE causes them to thrive like that...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think he was talking about the pics in post #121 that someone quoted your pics.
I wish I had cold Alaskan air to run through my hood


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2009)

Even in the summer the aircooled lights worked beautiful....

Each 600 of mine warms the air about 10F MAX, so at 70F the hood stays at 80F...

I can let my plants touch the glass... just gotta have BIG HONKING FAN...

Cold air is ok...

But what I have IS STUPID..

In the winter I have to be careful cause the glass is WELL BELOW freezing, and will burn the plants if they touch it...

So yeah...

BIG FAN.. LOTS OF AIR...

THAT is what makes it work...

I bet it is MORE expensive for me to HEAT AN EXTRA ROOM, that it is for you to cool you grow...

I gotta keep a TEMP differential of about 100F between the grow and the outside world... 9 months of the year...

and the grow has 2 external walls and 2 windows...

Careful what you wish for...


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 22, 2009)

Made 2.5 grams of dry seive yesterday, took it outside in 97f heat and when I brought it back inside, the stuff had congealed into a spongey mass that I could pick up and put in a jar. Never seen kif do this. Luckily I put it in the freezer for a while and it broke up into powder again.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Touche my friend, touche


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2009)

Never heard of that...

Glad it worked out though...

97F??

Good Lord... I would MELT...

It is still NICE and PEFECT here...

25F~28F at night...

Mid 40's to 50f during the day...

Maybe a peak of 55F if the Sun is out...

Snow... 



97 is a temp in the OVEN...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Touche my friend, touche



I LIKE living here cause I got TIRED of dealing with motherfuckers...

The so called "real world" is a FUCKED UP PLACE that I only go to on vacation...

I do not live the corporate reality...

I need food, shelter, air, water, exercise... and there are LOTS of things that I LIKE...

But I would never trade the company of the Bera or Wolf for some dirty ass street in the Concrete Jungle...

..
But make no mistake...

Dipwits are't here cause they CAN"T SURVIVE here...

It's too hard for them... LIFE is difficult in the Arctic...

And VERY EXPENSIVE...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 22, 2009)

Must be living up nort! LOL! I can take my kief and use my hand heat to press it into a disc that I put on top of my bowls for that extra special kick!


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you in canada or something? Ive lived in anchorage, AK and grand forks, north dakota, an hour and a half drive from the geographical center of north america where a january day can get as cold as -80F. Anchorage was warmer but a longer winter and more cool days. F'n love it there. But how can you grow weed when it gets freezing by mid september? By halloween theres at least a foot of snow. North dakota will get its first frost around the end of september, a little more conducive to outdoor. But maby anchorage starts its bloom earlier. I have no idea since ive never attempted an outdoor. But for a while during the summer the sun doesnt really go down past the horizon and during winter it's dark by 6pm and doesnt get light until around 8:30 am.


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> 97 is a temp in the OVEN...



Haha. I use to think that when I lived up north. Been living in the south for some time now and 97 is veryyy common. Even during winter. 

Shit... 4 years ago it was 98degrees on christmas day.

Now when it gets down in the low 60s, brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## slabhead (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool thread, makes me want to fire up.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Oct 3, 2009)

good shit man i bet that bowl of kief lasted forvever and tasted delicious

your hash is the same color of your buds looks bangin but ive always heard if its green its got to much leaf in it

good job


----------



## Olde English Drunk (Oct 3, 2009)

kief is good i smoke it every day before work


----------



## Roseman (Nov 22, 2009)

Where is GypsyBush at?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2009)

Being a punk . . . . we want more bud shots gypsy!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Where is GypsyBush at?


dam hes been out for a while...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 22, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Being a punk . . . .



 

Thanks for missing me guys... 

But real life has taken over for the moment... or two...




This message was made possible in part by:

Smoke Signal Communications 

Gypsy Bush Wagon Wheels - coming soon to a city near you!

and 

The Weather - you can always count on it!


----------



## brainwarp (Nov 23, 2009)

That's fucking awesome! Where do you get the screen, art supply store?

You've inspired me. Next grow will be 100% indica, and 100% of the plant will be made into hash!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, art supplies stores have the screen. Look for 100 to 120 micron silkscreen.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 23, 2009)

You think something like this would work?

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc1279

Edit: Lol I just noticed that Gypsy used pretty much the same thing as the screen that I linked


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 23, 2009)

hi Tom!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2009)

I think gypsy is just on a winter pot binge now after his insane grow op . . . just a conspiracy theory.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> hi Tom!


What's up Gypsy? I hope everything has been going well bro! 
I miss all of your huge sticky trich covered pic updates haha


----------



## Boulderheads (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome, I was hoping gypsy had not moved to another forum on us. Glad to see you are still out there... I am looking forward to when you get free time again


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 9, 2010)

Hahha i used the same screen < then washed out with water returned to micheals for my 27 dollars lmao, my kief was amber tho i wonder what u did llllluls


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 10, 2010)

Im waiting on a bubblebox to come in the mail. Im all about the FMCD dry sift.


----------



## Gazzette (Jan 10, 2010)

Good sir that is the finest airhead ive ever seen. Never thought really green kief could look so sexy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 10, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Im waiting on a bubblebox to come in the mail. Im all about the FMCD dry sift.


Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## elduece (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHA! A page from a wormsway catalog.


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 13, 2010)

Tried out the bubblebox last night on some commercial outdoor. The hash looked killer but didn't bubble like I was expecting. Bummer. I harvest some white berry in a couple weeks which I'll cure then run through the box. Whiteberry makes some bubbley ice hash so Im pretty certian that the dry sift will be fmcd. Until then Ive got all this mid grade crap to smoke and turn into hash. Really the only thing you can do with it is make BHO.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 13, 2010)

duhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm confused.. 

You are smoking mid-grade, or you're saying that you are smoking those pictures, which is... not mid grade where I'm from.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe those are the white berry plants in the pictures


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I harvest those in about 2 weeks then cure for 30 days. I got lots of shitty midgrade though to keep me stoned until then. I get the shit for free.
Heres 20g of whiteberry trim that Im curing in the box. Couple more weeks.


----------



## four20mike (Jan 13, 2010)

great thread, man!


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 28, 2010)

where is this mid grade for free


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 2, 2010)

yea really?


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 2, 2010)

I know a guy thats in the buisness of growing weak commercial mid-grade. Lots of it. As in a few hundred pounds a season. He then distributes it to all of his shitty collectives all over california. He's the model person that california is trying to weed out. But he thinks he grows the best shit and he actually told me he was taking over the california indoor market with his gigantic indoor autoflower grow. He's never even grown an autoflower before. I gave him a bunch of good genetics last season thinking he was going to shoot me 5lbs at the end of the season and he acctually said in the spring time that all this marijuana I would be getting would change my life. So at the end of the season all I got was a pound and a half of shit. All you could do with it was smoke king size joints to the head all day turn it into bho. And this kind of weed is everywhere I look. Everyone has it and nobody is interested in dank since they can buy oz.s of this shit for $150. If I could I wouldnt smoke the shit period. Its like another kind of schwag.


----------



## 2talljones (Feb 8, 2010)

I know what u mean, "The proof is in the puddin." people get pissed if u tell them their shit is no good or not as strong, you have to be open to suggestion and have people try your shit to see what they think.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny you sid that. He gets really annoyed if you try to give him tips on how to improve his grow.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 9, 2010)

Im still not getting the fullmelt from this bubble box. It makes great sift but it just burns instead of melting and bubbling. I'm still trying different methods. But if I had a jewlers loupe I could examine my collection and know when to stop sifting. 
Theres a bunch of pictures of the method I used in this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/289662-making-fmcd-bubblebox-dry-sift.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Funny you sid that. He gets really annoyed if you try to give him tips on how to improve his grow.


Who's HE???


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 10, 2010)

The old guy who grows all the pretindica, christ. He's going to take over the california indoor market this year with his terrible weed he said.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm lost... better have another bowl of kief...


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, when he said that to me the last time I saw him it confused the hell out of me too. Speachless.


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Feb 27, 2010)

Great hash bar. Looks like fun to make and even more fun to smoke.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry to drag this up but i just thought this should be a DIY in the FAQ's. just a suggestion.


----------

